# Duplicate videos!!!



## ruloes (Aug 16, 2020)

Good morning to all,

I would like to make a query, I put you in situation before.
After months, I have "recovered" photos and videos, what I could from an internal 3Tb disk, before my wife kills me.
There are more than 90,000 files with photos and videos for more than 15 years.
I have recovered them with various programs using Windows and MacOsX. Some programs like recuva, diskdrill, recoverit, ... but it is clear that each one does it in their own way. Not all are with the creation dates, ... a problem that they are not in .raw.

The problem is that after recovering I passed other programs to see if they were fine or if there was any corrupt and there were some videos that had been mounted on top of each other, different resolutions or a part of the video was fine and another was not.

I have tried to look at DUPLICATED or REPEATED files but of course I can't find good software. I have seen some payment that could be useful but I cannot pay the 100 euros they ask for, without any guarantee, since they only allow part of the program to be tested: Video Comparer is good.
I have tried more than 20 different mac and windows programs but I don't know how that algorithm works or those md5, sha, csc ... I don't know.
I want to be able to rule out bad or repeated ones but this has already become an EXTREME SITUATION.
CAN YOU PLEASE HELP ME.

Regards, and thank you very much.


----------



## NikkoHi13 (Aug 24, 2020)

Have you tried Stellar Photo Recovery Software? because it's help to recover all types of raw files, photos, videos without any duplicate videos. It's help Synchronize in linear way to recover files. I think you can try free version and see the preview of lost files photos, videos, raw files. Thanks!


----------



## ruloes (Aug 26, 2020)

Thank you.
I passed Stellar data recovery and now i´ve got thousand of duplicate videos and photos. And now????
How can i review these videos and photos files with a good algorhymic method?
There are videos with different sizes, or names, or merger, or..... and are more than 90.000 files!!!!
Thanks again and a lot.


----------



## mariah1902 (Dec 29, 2020)

Do you really think that a software would actually detect the bad photos from your repeated photos?. I mean yes a software can easily detect repeated photos but finding out the bad ones is not what it can do properly. So if you ever even find a software that actually can find out the bad photos from your list, do not use auto delete the bad ones function cause you have loose your important photos considered as bad photos.


ruloes said:


> Good morning to all,
> 
> I would like to make a query, I put you in situation before.
> After months, I have "recovered" photos and videos, what I could from an internal 3Tb disk, before my wife kills me.
> ...


----------



## ruloes (Jul 11, 2021)

mariah1902 said:


> Do you really think that a software would actually detect the bad photos from your repeated photos?. I mean yes a software can easily detect repeated photos but finding out the bad ones is not what it can do properly. So if you ever even find a software that actually can find out the bad photos from your list, do not use auto delete the bad ones function cause you have loose your important photos considered as bad photos.


Thanks.
There are news about this.!!!!

Enviado desde mi SM-A405FN mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ruloes (Aug 18, 2021)

ruloes said:


> Thanks.
> There are news about this.!!!!
> 
> Enviado desde mi SM-A405FN mediante Tapatalk


No more!!!!!

Enviado desde mi SM-A405FN mediante Tapatalk


----------

